# Stupid Monday



## Admin (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone else exhausted on this fine Monday morning?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2013)

Austin said:


> Anyone else exhausted on this fine Monday morning?



Yep, at least you have Keith to pick up the slack for ya...all I got is inspectorD...:hide:


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2013)

Yup it was a weekend of drinking for me, I'm beat, I need to go to work.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 22, 2013)

Sad bunch....


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was so exhausted yesterday I couldn&#8217;t even post to this thread. The trouble with summer and a new house to fix up is when the weekend comes you plan all week the projects you want to get done and then the weekend comes and you have all the normal summer stuff to do. So you do both. Sunday started about 6:00 AM with working on kitchen trim and painting the entry mud room, then start the kitchen sink plumbing, but then there was the steam tractor show that you just can&#8217;t miss so change at noon and do the show till about 5:00. Get back to working on the house but being in the sun all day requires a nap in the lawn chair for 30 minutes. Wake up and finish the sink, dishwasher and fridge plumbing and go after the new lights and ceiling fan install. Get out of the house about 11:00 and look for some dinner at the all night place. Get up at 5:00 and go to the normal job and start planning what work you can get to that night if you have time.


----------



## Admin (Jul 23, 2013)

^ that made me look like a whiner.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 23, 2013)

The worst part is my girlfriend is a dairy farmer. When I work and bust it for 14 or 15 hours straight I never get to whine because she just put in a normal 16 hour day working twice as hard. The best part about a dairy farm is you never get a weekend off or a weekday.


----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2013)

bud16415 said:


> The worst part is my girlfriend is a dairy farmer. When I work and bust it for 14 or 15 hours straight I never get to whine because she just put in a normal 16 hour day working twice as hard. The best part about a dairy farm is you never get a weekend off or a weekday.



So she gets an 8 hour vacation a day?


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yep they used to milk the cows 3 times a day 2PM, 10PM, 6AM. They only milk 150 cows and have another 150 that they only have to feed. So doing that improves production about 5% but didn&#8217;t let you get that 8 hour vacation each day. So they went back to twice a day 4AM, 4PM. That leaves you a lot more time in the middle to tend to the 500 acres of crops it takes to feed them. A pile of ground up corn about half a football field in size 14 foot deep is all they eat per year. I never measured how much comes out the other end but it&#8217;s a lot.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bud, I hope you are a 30 something because if you are much older than that I feel really lazy.  Just can't seem to run that hard anymore.


----------



## Admin (Jul 24, 2013)

bud16415 said:


> The worst part is my girlfriend is a dairy farmer. When I work and bust it for 14 or 15 hours straight I never get to whine because she just put in a normal 16 hour day working twice as hard. The best part about a dairy farm is you never get a weekend off or a weekday.



That sounds terrible. I don't get a lot of down time, but thinking I would work 16 hours a day for the rest of my life would drive me mad.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I&#8217;m well past a 30 something in 3 years I will be a 60 something. Not sure what the secret is but the girlfriend is a young 30 something. Maybe that is more of a motivator than I thought. 

I find if the project becomes a passion something I really want to do and enjoy I can put in some long days with no problem. This restoration is kind of falling into that category. The other thing is her granddad is a retired all around carpenter he is 81 and sitting around was never his thing. Doing this house over has lit a fire under him to help out and quite frankly I am having a tough time keeping up with the old boy. I&#8217;m also learning a ton of tricks from him.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have done and seen a lot of different types of work and I have to say dairy farming is right at the top of the list of thankless jobs. 

To top it off it&#8217;s not just the hours, it&#8217;s the whole business model. Milk prices are set but everything else is a variable you have no control over. The government mandates that corn has to be used for fuel and that drives the supply and demand for feed because it&#8217;s much more profitable to sell for gasohol. That drives the price of fuel and that is a big factor in farming of all types. Corn is in everything you eat almost as it&#8217;s a sweetener also. That brings up all food costs. 

Most farmers are farmers because it&#8217;s in their blood and it&#8217;s hard to change from the only thing they know. Selling out a dairy happens every day around here, and they are switching to crops only or something like that.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 24, 2013)

bud16415 said:


> I was so exhausted yesterday I couldnt even post to this thread. The trouble with summer and a new house to fix up is when the weekend comes you plan all week the projects you want to get done and then the weekend comes and you have all the normal summer stuff to do. So you do both. Sunday started about 6:00 AM with working on kitchen trim and painting the entry mud room, then start the kitchen sink plumbing, but then there was the steam tractor show that you just cant miss so change at noon and do the show till about 5:00. Get back to working on the house but being in the sun all day requires a nap in the lawn chair for 30 minutes. Wake up and finish the sink, dishwasher and fridge plumbing and go after the new lights and ceiling fan install. Get out of the house about 11:00 and look for some dinner at the all night place. Get up at 5:00 and go to the normal job and start planning what work you can get to that night if you have time.


If you were trying to make the mod squad look bad, you did a GREAT:trophy: JOB.


----------



## Admin (Jul 25, 2013)

Good for you landing a GF half your age!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Austin said:
			
		

> Good for you landing a GF half your age!



Somehow I think it's one of those things that looks better on paper than actual. I don't think the oldog could bark up that tree long enough


----------



## Admin (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think so. I'm pretty sure it's the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Somehow I think it's one of those things that looks better on paper than actual. I don't think the oldog could bark up that tree long enough



You only need a week or so.



Austin said:


> I don't think so. I'm pretty sure it's the most awesome thing ever.



I agree!


----------



## Admin (Jul 29, 2013)

So who's tired again? I was up at four, I need a nap.


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm feeling good today except the fact that I am behind on office work and people are crying.


----------



## Admin (Jul 30, 2013)

Little people or big people? 

Little people require attention. Big people need to be ignored.


----------



## Admin (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm having another one of these Mondays. Anyone else?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just had a 2 week stay-cation where I worked nonstop on the new old house. What a difference having a full day makes to productivity compared to just 5 hours in the evening. The problem being 14 days of 12 plus hours doing drywall and fishing wires had me quite ready to come back to work and be a desk jockey. I have to say this Monday felt kind of nice actually. Everyone else was off also and they said I looked rested after 2 weeks off. LOL. 

Its only noon and I&#8217;m looking forward to getting something done tonight though.


----------



## Admin (Aug 13, 2013)

I feel that way after a vacation. I like working so I'm ready to get back to it.


----------

